# EVA stable matting/Standard rubber



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

hey guys need some advice looking to get some stable matting, i have seen on a different forum that the EVA matting after a while starts to curl up around the edges etc, anyone have some feedback or what matting/where to get matting from? thanks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 May 2012)

I use Equimats.  http://www.equimat.co.uk/stable.aspx



 If the Eva mats are the light  WEIGHT ones  DO NOT TOUCH THEM WITH A BARGE POLE.


 They are like foam, tear when horses paw the ground, rip easily  waste of money unless you want them for wall mats or partition mats .


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

What do u class as light? Aren't they al
Light ones


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

Equimats are abit out of my budget


----------



## Oberon (19 May 2012)

I've had comfort mats made from EVA for seven years now and I've never had a single problem.

I paid £500 for enough mats to cover two stables.


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

Oberon said:



			I've had comfort mats made from EVA for seven years now and I've never had a single problem.

I paid £500 for enough mats to cover two stables.
		
Click to expand...

what thickness have you got? not sure wht to do now?!


----------



## Archiepoo (19 May 2012)

well ive got both eva 34mm thick in one stable and normal rubber matting in another. ive had no probs at all and prefer the EVA its brilliant! ive got a 16.2hh on it and they havnt curled ,ripped or torn would highly rate them! theyre from easymat on ebay.


----------



## Honey08 (19 May 2012)

I have regular rubber mats - look like the black mats Co. but half the price - got them off e bay.  They've been in six years now, and are great.  Some of the bobbles have worn off with my mare that scrapes a lot, but other than that they're great.  

I got samples from various firms before I bought.  I did two 12x14, one 12x12, one 18x12, and three 10x10 stables for around £1200.


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

archiepoo said:



			well ive got both eva 34mm thick in one stable and normal rubber matting in another. ive had no probs at all and prefer the EVA its brilliant! ive got a 16.2hh on it and they havnt curled ,ripped or torn would highly rate them! theyre from easymat on ebay.
		
Click to expand...

oooo do u happen to have the buyers name u got em from?  mines 15.1 TB (mainly) X WB


----------



## katherine1975 (19 May 2012)

I have the easimat 22mm from ebay, as long as your stable floor is flat they don't curl up. I used to be at a yard where the floor was uneven and the mats stretched and curled up. Bought mats for my other stable at the new yard and have no problems at all.


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

katherine1975 said:



			I have the easimat 22mm from ebay, as long as your stable floor is flat they don't curl up. I used to be at a yard where the floor was uneven and the mats stretched and curled up. Bought mats for my other stable at the new yard and have no problems at all.
		
Click to expand...

yeah there are afew lil craters


----------



## Miss L Toe (19 May 2012)

Oberon said:



			I've had comfort mats made from EVA for seven years now and I've never had a single problem.

I paid £500 for enough mats to cover two stables.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, no problem, they were the thinner ones as I have ponies.


----------



## Archiepoo (19 May 2012)

yes no probs if you type this item number into ebay you will see the ones ive got 130333808425    they look a bit strange in the picture but they are BRILLIANT!!


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

archiepoo said:



			yes no probs if you type this item number into ebay you will see the ones ive got 130333808425    they look a bit strange in the picture but they are BRILLIANT!!
		
Click to expand...

thankyouuuu just gonna put it in ebay now, what about my slight "crater issues"?


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

crazyhorses1 said:



			thankyouuuu just gonna put it in ebay now, what about my slight "crater issues"?
		
Click to expand...

seen those before, have found em cheaper with another company....... so confused right now what to do, what to get, if it will be right etc  appreciate help tho  (im very indecicive if you havnt guessed!)


----------



## Archiepoo (19 May 2012)

could you pack the craters with shavings just to level them a bit?


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

archiepoo said:



			could you pack the craters with shavings just to level them a bit?
		
Click to expand...

yeah pretty sure i could  heard bad things about - coruba-online (ebay) im watching all of these! help would be much appreicated lol

http://www.horsematshop.co.uk/

http://www.stablematsdirect.co.uk/homepage.htm (local)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170839837939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 (afew designs)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170840330212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330632767385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270963224544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250941046...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

lol!


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

crazyhorses1 said:



			yeah pretty sure i could  heard bad things about - coruba-online (ebay) im watching all of these! help would be much appreicated lol

http://www.horsematshop.co.uk/

http://www.stablematsdirect.co.uk/homepage.htm (local)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170839837939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 (afew designs)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170840330212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330632767385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270963224544?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250941046...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

lol!
		
Click to expand...

sorry guys! lol need abit of help


----------



## Oberon (19 May 2012)

One of my stables in flat, one has a lumpy floor with a decline towards the door.

I eased the decline with some shavings and both stables have been fine.

They haven't moved or deformed in 7 years.


----------



## crazyhorses1 (19 May 2012)

i think im gonna go for the ark rubber and resin 22mm soft ones


----------



## Herts05 (20 May 2012)

Try Mayo Mats (you can google them). 
I posted the same questions a few weeks ago and the general opinion from users was that they were probably the best ones - not cheap but there was a 10 year no quibble guarantee with them


----------



## _Samantha_ (20 May 2012)

I bought eva mats from ark rubber and they are brilliant. someone else at the yard had recently bought easimats and they seem to be identical other than the brand name and price. I have bought regular rubber mats in the past but they were so difficult to move and cut that I wouldn't chose them again - always go for the easier option


----------



## missdarcy (20 May 2012)

I had the easimat eva ones, they were brilliant for the first few months but after that they started stretching and then curled up, my stable floor is level though so don't think it was that causing a problem, I have a couple in my 11.2 ponies stable and they seem to do better in there than in my 16.2's. If they didn't curl and stretch then I would buy some again as they are so easy to move around. Think they are better for smaller ponies and ones that don't tend to walk around to much in there stable.


----------

